

Ask HN: Accepted new job, when should I inform my current employer? - my_new_account

I have accepted an offer, but due to relocation and other current issues, I can only start work about 3 months later. I plan to stay on my current job until then. My current employment is at-will.&#60;p&#62;Question is what is the typical advance notice I should give my current employer?
======
hga
2 weeks unless you have a high level position.

Also note that that job offer is highly subject to going "poof" when there's
that long a delay to your first day of work. Certainly don't give notice
before you're seriously committed (e.g. bought a new house "over there").

~~~
pedalpete
Agree with the concern of jobs going 'poof'. Make sure you've got a solid
contract.

~~~
hga
Useless unless you can afford to sue (and the consequences of that, which
could me you quite toxic) and they have the money to (eventually) pay you,
with this contingency explicitly laid out in the contract.

I've seen too many situations where someone has relocated only to find out the
company really doesn't have a job for them anymore.

Worst was when MIT executed the Applied Biology department in the middle of
the night, with one new junior faculty member who'd turned down other good
offers showing up right then, family and all as I recall. I also had a
roommate who was going to start as a grad student that fall....

I cite the above because the people hiring you might not have the power to
keep their word. Depending on the market, internal politics, etc., _they_
might not even have jobs 3 months from now. The Applied Biology faculty and
staff made those offers in total good faith, they just lost their ability to
make good on them (because they were too good at getting research money, but
that's another story).

------
pedalpete
After the whole Mahalo issue a few months ago, this was a trending topic for a
few days.

I like to think it depends on your character and that of your current boss or
company.

If it is a situation where you think that the boss will be happy for you, and
will want to get the most benefit of a smooth transition while you're still
around, and you feel it is the right thing to do, then I'd let them know as
early as possible. It's always good to keep things in the open if you feel
comfortable doing that. Who knows what will happen.

If, you don't have a great relationship with your current employer or boss,
and suspect that they won't keep you around or treat you properly, then I'd
say the two week minimum is probably called for. If they aren't respectable
people, maybe they'll fire you, but you can rest assured that you've done the
right thing, and you just got an extra two weeks for your move.

------
bavcyc
If you do not have an excellent relationship with your current employer, i.e.
they know you are looking and are helping you to find another job by serving
as references; then only give as much notice as you are comfortable being out
of work. Do make sure that you have everything organized and ready for the
next person.

If you have an excellent relationship then it won't matter since they will be
happy for you and are aware you'll be leaving.

Do make sure you have the other job prior to giving notice.

------
duck
Two weeks is the standard in the states. I wonder if it is different in other
countries?

